# Cullen's Overbite and new Panzer puppy pics



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

These are just off of my Phone, will post more, just a bit of an update. 
For any of you that knew, I really, REALLY wanted to show Cullen, but he has quite an overbite, and when told that it's probably not that bad, I just wanted to show you HOW horrible it is. I know it's not listed as a disqualification, but I don't think he could ever show in that condition... UGH






































And, Panzer. Really get tired of the " are you sure she isn't mixed" because of her colors. Would love to see if anyone else had this color scheme and what they looked like.. her dad was the black sable, her mom a black/red saddleback. She will be 16 weeks old Monday


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/introductions-welcome-mat/128421-hi-all.html

This is Zoe at 11 weeks...notice the strange coloration,lol 
Then a few weeks later
















and a few months later









Her color is going to change so much don't listen to other people she is beautiful!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry it posted different than I thought,lol Click the HI All thread and notice her lack of pattern at 11 weeks.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow, that's awesome!!!


----------



## AggieVet (Feb 25, 2011)

People make me laugh all the time with how little the know about different dog breeds and their colors (don't get me started on my fellow vet students). You should just take all those "mixed breed" comments and turn them into chances to educate people. 

You have beautiful dogs! Overbites and all!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow, I can't remember the last time I saw that much overbite on a GSD! So sorry......

Are his lower canines digging into his upper gums/palate?? 

As to the puppy, don't listen. She looks similar to my pup at that age. Here's what she looks like at 10.5 months:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie has a severe underbite, I would have fixed it if I had her at a younger age. So far it isn't causing pain, and she eats raw(slowly) but it looks horrible!
Cullens canines are not aligned, that is as worrisome as the overbite, it looks like the lower ones are going right up into his gums. Has your vet suggested dental work? I can't imagine the cost, though
Panzer looks like he'll be a lighter sable-he's a cutie!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks, and Panzer ( as hard as it is to believe by the name ) is a female  and we shall see how she looks, not like that matters. 

The vet said that " as long as he is eating and drinking normal and doesn't seem to be in pain, I don't see any reason to get it fixed". She did say that she doesn't have much knowledge as to breed specific standard, so she couldn't help me with that. I don't think I could afford dental surgery ( I mean, I would have to if it was something that NEEDED done). I guess my dreams of showing him are severely ruined ;( Guess we will have to just let him keep doing performance sports ( which he loves). It does look that way in the photo, but it seems like his gums are aligned just right for his screwed up teeth!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kristi, sorry about mixing up Panzers sex! I know Veronica's Panzer and just mixed up!... she is a cutie, and I did know she is a she from your other posts! As long as Cullen isn't in pain not worth braces or tooth extracting. I have to keep an eye on Kacie, just don't want things to shift. If you are doing bitework with Cullen, I would also keep a close eye on his alignment.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes, now that I have started thinking about it more, I worry about Schutzhund and bitework... he does SO good, and he LOVES it... would hate to take that away from him... but at the same time, I want him to be healthy.


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

:wub:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Funny pics -love the one where he is showing his teeth-wouldn't have the overbite fixed unless it was a health issue


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Great pictures!! Thank you for sharing! You have two beautifull babies!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone, he's gorgeous, and a woman the the German Shepherd cluib around here stopped me to try to get me to show him, and I denied, and every time she has ever seen me around town she tries to get me to start showing him, and in the back of my mind, it has always worried me. I have met and /or spoken to in depth the owners of his parents, the breeders of his parents, and owners of " brother/sister" of Cullen from his litter and past litter, none of them... Could it have been because of the diet? I keep reading that it could be non-genetic because he was on a raw/grain free diet early, etc. Wish i could fix it. 

By the way, i did look last night, and his bottom canines have made their own "caves" in his upper gums. They aren't red, no broken skin, almost looks like they molded that way?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Did you stop the tug/bitework when his adult teeth were coming in? Many times that can shift the alignment, but I personally think it is already developed before the adult teeth emerge. I have no idea in Kacies case, but assume hers is developmental as she is a conformation mess.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

When Cullen's adult teeth were coming in, we were on a tug, and when the teething was where he was leaving the tug bloody, we stopped bitework, but as SOON as the adult teeth were in, we ended up back to bitework again. Everyone gives me the genetics, but... I cannot find a single dog in his bacckground or current littermates that have the same issue. 

I was told ( not saying it's true, I am no expert) that because I made the high calcium mistake when I first had him, mixed with possible innapropriate amounts feeding RAW, that it could have accelerated his bone growth, but then I corrected it and then it could have significantly slowed to normal, causing it to be out of proportion. When he was younger, the overbite was very slight, and the vet had said it wouldn't effect him as it would go away, then it did, and then it got worse. I am thinking it had more to do with me than genetics, as almost every dog in his background is rated high! UGH, it's frustrating, and the possibility of breeding him worries me though I put so much time, money and work into him... i still love him regardless.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's gorgeous! I love the snaggle- toothed look, glad it isn't uncomfortable for him. Both really nice looking dogs


----------

